# Accommodation



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey I'm looking to move to Australia for a year with a working holiday visa and was thinking about accommodation. How do I go about looking for somewhere to live? 

Do I look before I go or are there company's that will help me look when I get there?

Does anyone know of any company's that would help me?

What would be best renting a room in a flat or house share? 

If anyone has some experience in this please could you share with me 

Any information you could give me would be very much appreciated.

Cheers guys x


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*

So you are moving to Australia. I think if you want to move to Sydney or Melbourne then you must earn about $50k per year only then you can survive in these cities. But Adelaide is cheaper than Sydney or Melbourne. I am not sure about employment there. So it is up to you where you want to live in Australia. According to me if you are moving alone then Choose Sydney or Melbourne. Otherwise choose Adelaide.

There are services in Australia which will hep you find the convenient place to live. You can Google them on the Internet. From there you can get there contact no. and you can get all the information without having to come to Australia.


----------

